

Ask HN:  Review my site - ojeffmo

Just looking for some comments/criticism on my new site for cancer research.  Why would/wouldn't you shop here.  Thanks!<p>Site:  www.CureCart.com
======
cschmitt
Here is my 2 cents.

I like the concept and I think your little cartoon is a good way to describe
the premise. I would include a "recently searched items, or screenshot of a
search on the home page. Something that would re-enforce that you are legit to
outside people.

When I went to terms, press, etc.. I noticed that you are using the search
layout to display the results. I initially thought this was a little strange.
I then realized my expectation was to have a typical document experience not
the same experience as a search.

Finally you mention that the profits go toward cancer research, but you don't
mention which type of cancer or the fund you are donating the money to. I
think having a link to how/where/when you are donating the profits would be a
very good thing to have. Maybe even include a counter with the dollars
donated.

~~~
ojeffmo
Hey guys, OP here.

The money I have donated so far goes to the American Cancer Society but I'm
not allowed to use their name on the site. They say that it would be
considered "cause marketing" and that I would need to sign an agreement with
them. To get this agreement my company has to be running for at least a year
(I have since set one up because of this). The counter is a good idea that
I'll get going tonight. Thanks!

------
DanBC
1) Where does the other 50% go? And what "cancer research"? A recognised
charity?

2) It's a simple message, but that means it's not quite accurate. The people
making the product make a profit (noe of which goes to cancer research); the
people selling the product make a profit (none of which goes to cancer
research); so really it's only 50% of the affiliate fees that go to cancer
research, right?

3) the mix of different colours is weird and jarring. (And yes, I appreciate
that compared to Amazon's own website being jabbed in the eye with a stick is
more pleasant.) There's red, grey, blue, black; then the links blue and
purple.

4) I dislike the dropshadow on the curecart sign. I thought my eyes had gone
funny.

Good Luck though, it's a neat idea.

~~~
ojeffmo
Hey Dan,

The other 50% has been used for advertising and stuff... for tax reasons you
can only donate up to 50% of your income and have it be tax deductible. This
means that the max I could donate is 85% without going negative... but I have
spent waaaaay more than the other 50% on marketing so far.

The cancer research charity so far has been the american cancer society... you
are right that it's really only 50% of the affiliate fees but I think that's
clearly shown in the cartoon? It's still about 5% of your total purchase which
I think is pretty good for getting the same stuff you normally would at the
same price.

I'll try to get the colors to match more...

Thanks for the dropshadow info... I'll check that out too.

I've contacted 150 non profit orgs to feature on my site with the promise that
the profits would go to them, however everyone that has gotten back to me in
the past month have all said that I need to be an established company for at
least a year, for fear of losing their "brand image" if something went wrong.
This makes sense to me but it kinda sucks... who wouldn't want free money?

------
markkat
I think it should be easy to see which organizations can be donated to up
front.

~~~
ojeffmo
Agreed... if you know of an org that will let me feature them directly or have
a contact I could use, that would be pretty sweet. None of the orgs I
contacted will let me put their name/image on my site. They all just say "give
us the money, but don't use any of our info"

